# Poppies



## woodsac (Apr 8, 2006)

Went in search of some wild flowers today. Didn't find as many as I had hoped, but found one decent field. The wind was really blowing!! So it made it hard to get creative 


1






2





3





4





5


----------



## Chiller (Apr 8, 2006)

These are brilliant Woody. Love the comp in these.  Excellent my friend.:thumbup: :thumbup: 
We are gonna give ourselves a bad name. You shooting flowers, and I was shooting birds...:lmao:  :lmao: Is the lightside hurting you yet.


----------



## woodsac (Apr 8, 2006)

Chiller said:
			
		

> These are brilliant Woody. Love the comp in these.  Excellent my friend.:thumbup: :thumbup:
> * We are gonna give ourselves a bad name. You shooting flowers, and I was shooting birds*...:lmao:  :lmao: Is the lightside hurting you yet.



No worries my friend. I think they're all too afraid to say anything :twisted:
And thanks :mrgreen:


----------



## seven (Apr 8, 2006)

Love the DOF in all of them. Awesome shots!


----------



## MommyOf4Boys (Apr 9, 2006)

WOW!!! I am taken back by that first photo..it is absolutely stunning!  Wonderful capture there Wood!


----------



## Randog (Apr 9, 2006)

OMG! these are awesome shots Woodsac!! Loving the first four.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 9, 2006)

Oh Woodsac, those shots are just stunning!  I would sooo love to see in person a field of wildflowers like that.  The colours are so vibrant.


----------



## Arch (Apr 9, 2006)

Dude, these are dark.... im thinking body burried under the flowers?!..... na, ok i'v gone overboard there!.... but you do lightside as good as dark, so keep doing both.... just remember to counterbalance these (btw, awsome) flower shots by doing something hideously dark  great shots buddy.


----------



## scoob (Apr 9, 2006)

great shots!! all are really nice :thumbup:


----------



## DestinDave (Apr 9, 2006)

Great shots Woody - brilliant colors and great compositions.  The DOF seems to be right on for each shot too!  Only thing that bothers me - wasn't there a cemetery or haunted old mansion anywhere on the road to this field of wildflowers?


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 9, 2006)

Sweet shots. 

Eric


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 9, 2006)

awesome shooting Sir Sacman!

edit

the lightside looks good on ya.


----------



## Aoide (Apr 9, 2006)

These are ALL great.  As I was scrolling down I was thinking, that's my fav, no that's my fav, no that one.  They are all outstanding.  I'm guessing there was some laying down and rolling in the dirt?


----------



## woodsac (Apr 9, 2006)

Thanks for all the kind words! 
I'll make sure and *balance* my posts 

Yep, I was on my belly a lot, Laurie


----------



## Mohain (Apr 9, 2006)

Wonderful, wonderful series. You blow me away every time Woodsac  :thumbup: :hail:


----------



## Canoncan (Apr 9, 2006)

Super Series, I really like the first shot. Very curious to know the mm of the lens on the first shot.


----------



## danalec99 (Apr 9, 2006)

#5 :thumbsup:


----------



## ynnad777 (Apr 9, 2006)

well the focus is good on the shots and the color is perfect. 
But I don't like the way the shots are centered. The flowers 
in focus are to much in the center of the shot.

but other than that good stuff

________________________________
Dan Fuller
www.fullersphotos.com


----------



## PachelbelsCanon350D (Apr 9, 2006)

Awesome awesome awesome. :hail: Those colors are jaw-dropping and the focus is razor sharp...awesome!


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2006)

Wood, love this series...colour contrast is awesome. I especially like the first with the hill/mountain in the background.


----------



## huhu lin (Apr 10, 2006)

so beautiful nice shots!


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 10, 2006)

i love desert wildflowers... looks like those rainstorms have paid off for you... :thumbup:  

i really like #1 and #3... looks you get a wide variety of flowers...  

awesome.


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 10, 2006)

poppies!!!  makes me wanna run thru the field and fall asleep...

great shots,  woody....i love the color here.... 

now get back to your room and hang somone, would ya....???


----------



## emo (Apr 10, 2006)

*Breath taking shots!! The colors are so vivid...* :hail:


----------



## woodsac (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks again so much everyone!

Jason, there are so many types of wildflowers out here! Actually, they are just starting to bloom. Should be even better in a week or two


----------



## n2photos (Apr 10, 2006)

Wow these are great.

Well if the next few weeks are gonna be more blooms...I'll be sitting here waiting for more post on THE LIGHTER SIDE.  =)  lol

Can't wait to see more!
Hope they are just as great as these!!!!

Great captures!
Love them all!!!


----------



## woodsac (Apr 10, 2006)

Canoncan said:
			
		

> Super Series, I really like the first shot. *Very curious to know the mm of the lens on the first shot*.


Shot with 28-135mm IS. 
EXIF:
28mm
f/6.3
1/200s
ISO 100


----------



## M @ k o (Apr 10, 2006)

Damit man ! Whew, these are beautiful. Very nice dof work.


----------

